# crawfish etoufee (A-TOO-FAY



## eman (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is a recipe i promised i would post.
Ingrediants:
1 lb peeled crawfish tails
1 stick butter or margerine
1 med onion (diced)
1/2 bellpepper (diced)
2 cloves garlic ( minced fine)
1 tblsp worcestershire
1 tblsp paprika
2 tblsp cornstarch
1 tblsp chopped green onion tops
2 cups water

 If you can't get crawfish you can use shrimp.

 melt butter or margerine in  a stock pot ( DO NOT USE CAST IRON!!!)
 Iron pots will cause the crawfish to turn an ugly grey color.
season crawfish or shrimp w/ you favorite cajun seasoning or old bay. 
Add paprika to margerine and sautee tails or shrimp for about 5 min. 
Remove crawfish and set aside. To pot add onions ,bell pepper and garlic.
Sautee vegetables for at least 10 min.  Return craw fish tails to pot and add 2 cups water and add worcestershire. Lower heat and simmer for 40 min ,Stirring frequently. Check seasoning and reseason if needed.
 Add water to cornstarch to make slurry and add a little at a time untill slightly thickened.
 Serve over rice and garnish w/ green onion tops.
 This recipe only serves 4 light eaters so usually i make this X 4.
As with most cajun food this is allways better the second day.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

Recipe sounds good but where would a person find crawfish tails?  

Do crawfish have to be cooked while alive like lobster do or can you get frozen tails?

This type food is scarce in Kansas...


----------



## eman (Oct 7, 2009)

frozen tails should be avaiable at any seafood mkt . Wal mart has them here.  or if you want you can get them shipped in.
 This is the main seafood mkt here in baton rouge and they ship nationwide.  www.tonyseafood.com .


----------



## rivet (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey Beer, we can get 10LB bags of frozen whole crawfish (raw) here at the Price Cutter grocery chain. I'm thinking wally-world has same....if you want I can dry ice a styrofoam shipper and overnight ya some. Yeah I know it could get expensive, but that would be too cool! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The more I think about it, with your local mail problems getting my letter I could probably drive them up to you in a couple week's less time it would take for you to get them by mail!


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 11, 2009)

We may have to do a weekend venture to Springfield one of these weekends... 

It would be a good way to have a cheap vacation and maybe we could meet up down there...

It has been a few years since I have been down and would like to see what all has changed,  My wife is from just about 60 milesn or so east of there a town called Mountain Grove...


----------



## eman (Oct 11, 2009)

10 lbs crawfish will yield between 1 an 2 lbs tails.


----------



## cheapchalee (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a great receipe, will have to try that one day.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 12, 2009)

I think Rivet was talking about a 10lb Bag not a 10lb Crawfish, not sure...


----------

